# Do bettas/guppies/neons eat cherry shrimps??



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I noticed my cherry shrimp population seem to go down down down... my tank is not heavily planted.. lots of moss.. but nowher ereally to hide...

I however have ghost shrimp too but they seem to be surviving .... better then the cherries... been 2-3 months i hav elike 1 cherry started from 12... and like 10 ghost and now hav elike 4...

i do dose the tank with... diy ferts....


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Your fish will not eat adult cherry shrimps. They can eat shrimplets, but your mosses and other plants should give them a good chance to survive.

The problem can be in ghost shrimps.. Adult ghost shrimps hunt and eat cherry shrimps. Look at this video: Ghost shrimps hunt, kill and eat yellow shrimp

I don't keep ghost shrimps with my other shrimps anymore


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I wonder if they attack because of eggs D: I didn't even think of ghosties doing that, but after seeing it it def. makes sense!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Your fish will not eat adult cherry shrimps. They can eat shrimplets, but your mosses and other plants should give them a good chance to survive.
> 
> The problem can be in ghost shrimps.. Adult ghost shrimps hunt and eat cherry shrimps. Look at this video: Ghost shrimps hunt, kill and eat yellow shrimp
> 
> I don't keep ghost shrimps with my other shrimps anymore


what the heck, ghost shrimps are carnivorous? maybe its already dead when they eat it.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> what the heck, ghost shrimps are carnivorous? maybe its already dead when they eat it.


They are scavengers until they are mature. Big shrimps need more protein food. 
The same happens with some species of fish. They eat grass and plants, then they grow and become predators - they need more nutrients.

Look at the video, it's not dead


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

ohh yeah I saw the video.. Thats why maybe I lost like 10crs before in a 5 gallon tank when I HAD THEM TOGETHER.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> ohh yeah I saw the video.. Thats why maybe I lost like 10crs before in a 5 gallon tank when I HAD THEM TOGETHER.


Note that only big ghost do this. If you had big ghosts, they could harm your CRS for sure.

I keep my ghost shrimps with fish now. My dwarf cichlids are able to stand up for themselves


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

how many gallons is your yellow shrimp tank Igor? is that true that the shimps control their population.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> how many gallons is your yellow shrimp tank Igor? is that true that the shimps control their population.


It's 20g.
How do you expect them to control population?
Eat each other? No, they are peaceful.

I believe that in nature, controlling of population is made by predators and a lack of food. 
There is no predators in my shrimp tank and I feed shrimps twice a day. It's a haven for them


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

hmm thx all..

i'll move the ghosts.. and put a few mor echerries in.. see what happens..


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Your fish will not eat adult cherry shrimps. They can eat shrimplets, but your mosses and other plants should give them a good chance to survive.


I strongly beg to differ: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17870


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea some fish are meanies and esp fish like guppies tend to make curious bites before doing too much damage. Most of the time the shrimp hopefully flit away minus a leg or something.

I had guppies and platies in with baby snails and they just wouldn't let up on them D:


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have cherries in with guppies, they leave the adults alone but today I saw my female endler eat a baby shrimplette  
Ive heard that too about ghost shrimp being agressive towards other shrimp too...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My betta love my shrimp. So the tank which has the one betta and shrimp (20 gallons lucky boy) I have coconut shells all over the bottom with the hole sides up. the shrimp cna use this as a refuge. As well as java mossthere are a few shells the fish can hide under. He always looks over fed really.


----------

